# Please help...Very nervous about Zone Alarm Log entries



## Virginian17 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have entries on my Zone Alarm free personal firewall that I don't understand. I also have reason to believe that someone may want to hack me. Please help me understand if these entries are the normal result of using the internet and chat software, or if they are an indication that my computer is being hacked. I do not share my computer with anyone. 

My Firewall Zones log contains entries I don't understand. Here they are. I have replaced digits other than zero in IP addresses with the letter x. 

1. Loopback adapter 
IP Address (a number that is listed in the Zone Alarm handbook)
Entry Type: IP Address
Zone: Trusted

2. AOL Adapter 
IP address: (all zeroes/all zeroes).
Entry Type: Adapter Subnet
Zone: Internet

3. AOL Dialup Adapter 
IP address: (all zeroes/all zeroes)
Entry Type: Adapter Subnet
Zone: Internet

4. PPP Adapter
IP Address: 172.xxx.xxx.xxx/255.255.0.0
Entry Type: Adapter Subnet
Zone: Internet

5. PPP Adapter 
IP Address (all zeroes/all zeroes)
Entry Type: Adapter Subnet
Zone: Internet

6. Microsoft TV/Video Connection
IP Address: x.0.0.x/255.255.255.255
Entry Type: Adapter Subnet
Zone: Internet

Is someone accessing my computer? I have been trying to read about Zone Alarm online, and what I have read suggests that, in order to share a connection, the other computer would need to be added to the "Trusted Zone." The only entry in the trusted zone here is the Loopback Adapter, and I don't even know what that means. I am especially nervous about the entries that contain actual IP addresses I don't recognize. Why are they there, and what do the addresses signify? I googled the "255" addresses that show up in two places on the log, and they took me to sites with technical discussions that were way over my head. They did seem to be about connection sharing, however.

Please, please help me understand what I am looking at--I am very nervous about this. Thank you very much in advance for any help you can give.

..............................

p.s. I am also nervous because I had a crash a little while ago, after which Ad-Aware made me approve every registry entry again, and I was not always sure what I was approving. Both Ad-aware and Spybot SD come up clean. Also, my MRU Blaster program today informed me that it could no longer find my Internet cache or cookies folder, even though they are still there when I look for them manually. 

Thanks again very much.


----------

